# Rescue Sam



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Last Wednesday night I went to the local Dollar Store to pickup a few last minute things I needed for the cruise I was going on Thursday.

They have this board thingy outside...out of the corner of my eye I saw
"Male GR 1 1/2, papers and shots, $350 with $350 marked out with FREE"

I called the number and what I found out....I had *FIRE *coming out of my ears, nose and eyes....this pup has been tied up in the yard since he was 5 weeks old...I was nice asked why??? "oh he just would not stay in the yard".

Found out we both used the same Vet....now I was going on a cruise the next day and was taking my boys...they both had ear problems....I told this gal that if the vet had room to board would she come into the vet and release "Sam" to me....told my vet the story....called the gal and she brought this 48lb skinny pup into the vet and released him to me.

Sam had never had heartworm preventive...so Sam stayed at the vet until I got home yesterday...he is heartworm negative and only had hook worms...they gave him all his shots and treated the hook worms....he eat like he had never been fed.

Yesterday I took Sam to my friends home....he rode very well in my SUV...he sat there looking out the window....she is a trainor and boards...she keeps my boys and this is where I take them for Doggie Day Care....she is keeping Sam for me for 4 weeks NO CHARGE...she will evaluate him for me.
P's and Q's Dog Training! LLC


I talked to her today....Sam did well in the crate last night and today she let him out with a couple of her dogs....he was great....hoping by the end of the week he will be outside with all running and playing.

So now I am on a mission to find Sam a "forever home"

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlotte,
You were meant to see this ad and save this sweet pup. I am glad that you were able to get this pup out of that jerks home. He probably is so happy to be at your friends home and will be very changed when you get back from your cruise. 
That rescue lost out on having a nice and caring person that could have helped them but it meant that you are helping one golden at a time. 
Thank goodness there wasnt more wrong with Sam than just hookworms. I am thankful that he was HW negative. 
Have fun on your cruise and take lots of pictures.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your radar was definitely working! Thank goodness. Bless you for saving him and bless your trainer for taking care of him for you! Those people must be half braindead.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I want to praise you wonderful rescue people here on this forum, it is heartbreaking to know there are such terrible people (if you can label them as people) out there,who have no idea what is required to be a responsible pet owner, it breaks my heart, that so many innocent puppies and dogs become disposable items and are maltreated and cast out or surrendered. I just dont know how this is ever going to change ...but I do know you 'angels, and protectors' are making a difference to these vunerable souls who deserve a home and to be loved.Bless you


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Good on yer for spotting that ad and taking that poor little guy on until you him a home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you! I know Sam does!!!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

That's great news Charlotte! Glad to hear he is getting along with others. Post the pic of him so everyone can see how handsome he is. I couldn't believe it. 
I'm working toward a forever home for him here. I'll keep you posted. 
Have a great golden day!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a happy ending to a sad story!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How great of you! Sounds a lot like Sabrina's story! Can you take a photo?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay for Sam!!! Someone was sure watching out for this guy  Glad you were in the right place at the right time!!! God Bless!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for rescuing Sam.... Now he has a chance at a loving home that he deserves.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tied in the yard since he was 5 weeks old cause he wouldn't stay in the yard?.....WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THOSE PEOPLE?

THANK YOU so much for saving that poor dog!!!!!!!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

*Rescue Sam pictures*

ok...I am new at this...I have posted 2 pictures of Sam...they are in the file where the GR puppies are.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Way to go! I'm going to check out his pic now!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Charlotte...he is so beautiful!!! What a shiny coat he has. I hope he finds a wonderful home - he's going to make someone very happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Where are Sam's Pics?*

Where are Sam's Pics?

I can't find?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sam Pics!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam is just adorable!!

What a Baby!!!


----------

